# My Traincase and make up collection. (PIC HEAVY)



## V15U4L3RR0R (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have an enormous collection and it's a mix of a lot of brands but there are a few MAC items in there too  Sorry about the poor lighting.

  	Okey doke let's get started 

  	My traincase (Molly Coddle) and Brush roll

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0272.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0272.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Brush roll opened up. Most of these brushes and the roll came from some Chinese Ebay shop but they're inexpensive and do the job. The other brushes in there are a MAC 231, a Coastal Scents duo fiber brush, a No7 blending brush, 2 EcoTools brushes, 2 GOSH brushes and a couple of other random brushes

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0273.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0273.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Opened up traincase

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0274.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0274.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Ok so time for the eyeshadows. I'll start with the MAC ones. Painterly paintpot, Tilt e/s, Blanc Type e/s, Short shorts e/s and Swell Baby e/s

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Famous by Sue Moxley e/s. These don't have names. The brown one is shade 10, black one is shade 18, purple one is shade 8 and the light peach is shade 2

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0277.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0277.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Natural Collection e/s duos. Green/white - Apple/Frost, Lavender shades - Blackcurrent/Voilet, Purple/Cream shades - Vanilla/Plum and blue/silver shade - Frost Shimmer/Aqua Shimmer

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0278.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0278.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	MUA e/s. Green - Shade 7, Purple - Shade 13, Gold - Shade 1, Taupe - Shade 17

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0280.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0280.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Kryolan Aquacolours. The colours have rubbed off these so I can't tell you what they are.

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0276.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0276.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Wet 'n' Wild e/s. Can't find the names on these either :/

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0279.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0279.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Stargazer e/s

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0281.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0281.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Misc e/s.

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0284.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0284.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Various pigments. MAC Naked, Barry M Dazzle Dusts, a L'Oreal mineral e/s, a Collection 2000 pigment, an Acessorize Pigment and a Stargazer Glitter.

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0285.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0285.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Sleek Storm Pallet

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0288.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0288.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Avon Smokey Eye Quad

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0294.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0294.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Collection 2000 trio, Rimmel trio in Orion and GOSH Quad in Platinum

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0289.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0289.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Gel Eyeliners. Sleek Ink pot in Dominatrix, No7 eyeliners in Turquoise and Blue

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0286.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0286.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Various pencils and liners. I can list them if people want to know 

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0301.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0301.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	MUA blue mascara, 17 Wild Curl, Rimmel Lash Accelerator and Avon Super Magnify.

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0300.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0300.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Still with me? Time for Face stuff! Pat yourself on the back if you've lasted this far hehe.

  	From R-L
  	Maybelline Pure.Foundation Mineral in 02 Rose Ivory, Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1N1 Ecru, ELF tinted moisturizer in shade Light Beige and Natural Collection tinted moisturizer in shade Natural

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Benefit Play Stick in Hide and Seek

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0299.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0299.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	GOSH Velvet Touch Line Perfector face primer

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0293.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0293.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	MUA Face Powder in shade 1, Benefit Sugarbomb blush, Vital Radiance Soft Dimension Blush in 06 Berry Radiance, Revlon Bare All in Goldi-Looks, Rimmel Bronzing Powder in Medium Matte, MUA Blushes in shades 2 and 3

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0292.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0292.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Last leg now. We're on to lip stuff 

  	R-L - Revlon Shiny Sheer 820, Sally Hansen Natural Beauty lipsticks in Garnet and Soft Orchid, Maybelline Colour Sensational in 605 Precious Beige, Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Pink Giggles, Rimmel Moisture Renew in Diva Red, MUA lipstick in shade 9, Avon Perfect Wear lipstick in Perfect Peach, Rimmel MR in Antique Pink

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0287.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0287.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	Lipglosses. I will list all of these tomorrow because I'm tired and lazy right now but for now, have some pretty pictures.

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0297.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0297.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0298.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0298.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	False Lash bits and Duo Glue

  	<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/?action=view&current=DSC_0290.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l290/V15U4L_3RR0R/make%20up%20collection%20and%20storage/DSC_0290.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

  	There are other sundries too like a lash curler and lip balms and so on but we've all got them. I can take pics though if anyone is interested 

  	So that's it so far. No doubt it will continue to grow but I have some over spill drawers on standby.


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

Aww, hun.  I can't see your pictures.  =\


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice to see that you're still around Flo after scamming people and stealing their money back in the days of the Heavenly Hair Forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Tell me, have you tried stealing from members of Specktra yet also?


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2011)

great collection!


----------



## V15U4L3RR0R (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you. I really need to fix these pictures.


----------

